# Baileigh Jointer/Planer Review



## jap

Thanks for the review.


----------



## waho6o9

Good review, and thanks for the videos.

May your jointer planer serve you well for many years.


----------



## lepelerin

really nice piece of equipment!


----------



## Tsmutz

Thanks guys, glad you liked it.

I'm looking forward to many years of service from this machine.

-Tyler


----------



## ScottKaye

Great review.. This machine has been on my watch list since Baileigh announced their entrance into the woodworking equipment field. Just out of curiosity, how close to perfect did the machine come from the factory? i.e. were the tables coplanar and aligned with the cutter head? I suppose the first place to check would be the planer table alignment to the cutter head then the in feed and out feed tables. Also, how sturdy is the fence? It seems to be of European design which to me is not very beefy.

Thanks

Scottt


----------



## Tsmutz

Thanks ScottKaye.

The planer table was dead on out of the box, I planed a full width panel and there was a .001" difference from left to right. Over a span of 16" I was pretty pleased!

The jointer outfeed bed was out of alignment by .010" to the cutter head from left to right and .025" above the cutter head. The tables are adjusted by jack screws so the process goes pretty easily. I liked not having to mess with shims like my old jointer.

The fence on my machine is of a center mount design which is different than the end mounted one in the photo on the website. I'm building a cherry bed frame right now so the rough lumber was 105"L x 10" W x 4"thick so edge jointing that board was a workout. I really leaned into that one and didn't have any deflection issues.

-Tyler


----------



## b2rtch

Excellent review and videos, thank you very much


----------



## stefang

Great review Tyler!


----------



## mbs

That unit looks almost EXACTLY like a Felder. I wonder who manufacturers it.


----------



## ruel24

It's the design that the new one wearing Felder's name just outdated.


----------



## PatrickH

How do you feel about the machine after a couple of years of use?


----------



## helluvawreck

That is a nice review. Thanks for posting.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

